# Lacy Cowl (K)



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm getting started on Christmas gifts. Some of my sisters and nieces like lacy things. Others are no lace gals. I've developed this cowl for the lacy ladies. I wrote down the pattern as I worked it and have posted it at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palacios-elegance-cowl

One style uses DK yarn and the other Worsted.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty. How nice you are to provide your pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh I likr these very much agree good of you to create pattern


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for the pattern link. That's going on my to-do list.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful and thanks for the insight!


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Love it but too complicated for me


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

This stitch pattern is lovely. I have made the "dainty cowl" by Tarasa Hurley that is on Ravelry and it is the same stitch. Very pretty


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love your pattern! I particularly like how it translates over two yarn weights! I definitely will be getting this pattern!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for your gorgeous, creative designs. I cannot wait...... but must finish WIP :roll:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty!
:thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty ....thank you for the pattern


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

GORGEOUS! Beautiful work. Great color. Just my style. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautifully knitted cowl!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is magnificent!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work, colour and cowl.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your cowl. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very pretty. The last picture looks Victorian like. I love that look.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely cowl !


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am usually not crazy about cowls but those are really pretty


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Tarasa Hurley's "Dainty Cowl" on Ravelry must have been your inspiration! Beautiful stitch.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Was totally unaware of it. 


elenapicado said:


> Tarasa Hurley's "Dainty Cowl" on Ravelry must have been your inspiration! Beautiful stitch.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wonderful pattern, I love the cowl done in the DK yarn, the lace pattern shows up a little better I think. BUT all are gorgeous!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely - wow Christmas gifts - you are thinking ahead!  Ann


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Superb pattern and gorgeous knitting. You are so kind to share the pattern too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my! Very pretty.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful, great Christmas gifts. Thank you for the pattern links.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful cowl! I love your design.


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful! I love both versions but the DK version really shows off the lacy quality of the pattern. This goes on my to knit list. What yarn did you use on the DK version?


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

TexasKnitem said:


> I'm getting started on Christmas gifts. Some of my sisters and nieces like lacy things. Others are no lace gals. I've developed this cowl for the lacy ladies. I wrote down the pattern as I worked it and have posted it at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palacios-elegance-cowl
> 
> One style uses DK yarn and the other Worsted.


I love this cowl!! I would love to make it soon.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun! Love the way it points down in the center. Great for filling a coat. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

what a lovely pattern. I really admire all you creative people.
I, personally, prefer the DK because it looks delicate and feel it shows the pattern off better.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I made my first one using Bernat Cotton-ish the color is Grey T-Shirt.

For my Northern relatives for Christmas gifts, I'll do it a wool or wool blend. The one in the photos is the one I've made for my daughter, who is a pharmacist here in Texas and is always looking for pretty things to enhance outfits, but are cool and don't get in the way of counting pills!



sueZee said:


> Beautiful! I love both versions but the DK version really shows off the lacy quality of the pattern. This goes on my to knit list. What yarn did you use on the DK version?


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love your patterns.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely Georgeous! Yes, I bought it! I will be making several of these!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

By using just a portion of your gorgeous pattern one could adapt the design to knit a stunning headband, boot cuffs women would spend $$$ to own, or even wrist cuffs. 
Beautiful design, how generous of you to share it with us. Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty cowl.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very, very nice. And aren't you so clever!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is great!
Thanks for the link


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pattern!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, so lovely! You are a great designer!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Love it! So I bought it. Thank you!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Really pretty. How nice you are to provide your pattern. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Very pretty pattern, thanks.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

How about a discount for your KP friends? &#128521;


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh! Beautiful - wish I was talented enough to even consider trying this pattern!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. It's lovely


----------

